# Ruger Vaquero, need help!



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a Ruger Vaquero. I am just trying to decide on whether to get it in .357 or 45LC. What are the pro's and con's of each. For you owners of the Vaquero, which would you recommend. At my gun shop the only difference in price is if you get blued or SS. Leaning towards SS, just for ease of maintenance. I have seen these shell's that allow the use of .22LR in a 45LC, that would be nice for taget shooting. Are these safe?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you don't reload, the .357 may be a little more practical. They are both great chamberings, but you do have the option of shooting .38 Specials for practice, with the .357. The last time I noticed, .45 Colt ammo was very high.

Since I reload, and already have a couple of .357's, I would go with the .45 Colt, though.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

What is your use for the gun? I have a Blackhawk in 45 Colt and love it, but if you don't reload you are looking at $40-$50 a box for ammo. It might provide a little more thump if you were hunting than the 357, but the 357 would work well for that as well. Recoil with a 357 is sharp and they have a sharp crack that hurts my ears without protection. 45 Colt has more of a hard push than a sharp snap with recoil and noise is a loud low boom that does not bother me without muffs. As pointed out, you can shoot 38 specials in a 357 and get away from all of the other negatives (recoil, noise, ammo cost) and punch paper and small critters. I haven't heard of the 22 things you are talking about. Considering that a 22 caliber bullet could almost if not tumble end over end in a 45 caliber bore I would consider them highly unsafe if they do exist. If nothing else, they would have no accuracy considering that they would not contact any rifleing. 

If you are looking for a plinker, you might consider a Single Six. I enjoy shooting mine more than I do my 45.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

As much as I prefer the 45LC, I'd suggest the .357 just for the ability to use the milder .38 special. You stated it was a _Vaquero_ - is it that or a _New Vaquero_ - two different models ya know. 
As for the chamber inserts...I would pass. If you want a .22lr , get a Single Six. They're inexpensive and available used in every gun shop I go to.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

i shooit both rounds but prefer the .357 for price and aavailablity of of ammo as well as ability to use .38 sp.

.45 long colt is hard to find comparitievly and expensive becuse of that.:smt023


----------



## mk70ss (Mar 19, 2009)

I have both a New Vaquero and a Blackhawk in .45 LC. Great guns, both. Factory ammo is pretty steep, around $33.00 for 50 rounds of hard cast wadcutter in my neck of the woods, cheaper for roundnose, cowboy loads. I just love the big bores though and it's worth it for me.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

If you reload..........45LC
If you don't...........357 Mag

With the .357 you have the option of shooting the less expensive .38 Special.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm late to this party but have to add, you have another choice. Ruger makes 44 specials on the 357 size frame. You get the big bore size of a 45 but the smaller, handy frame size of a 357. You can get a Blackhawk or a Bisley with either a 4 5/8" barrel or a 5 1/2". Right now Lipsey's is the sole distributor but its my understanding that they have sold so well that Ruger is adding them to their regular catalog. I've got a Bisley flattop with a 5 1/2" barrel ordered, can't wait to get it in.


----------

